# #2 In Line Colson



## bentwoody66 (Jul 10, 2016)

Would like to know any info on this to figure out which direction to go. Any help /suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 10, 2016)

I would like to trade the Road king badge even or partially for one of these......



Maybe find a feather chainguard and some deep fenders and correct rims and hubs.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 10, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> I would like to trade the Road king badge even or partially for one of these......
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe find a feather chainguard and some deep fenders and correct rims and hubs.



I think Fordmike has plenty of those deep Colson fenders he could sell ya


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 10, 2016)

Am I asking too much[emoji12]


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 15, 2016)

Still looking for this headbadge. Anyone?????? There is gonna be a nice trade deal for someone, trust me!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2016)

Not trying to be a tease but....


 
Not available for sale or trade at this time. Best of luck with your search. These don't seem to pop up too often. Mike.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 16, 2016)

How about a front hub??????


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 25, 2016)

Full speed ahead!!!!!!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 27, 2016)

Current state of affairs





I have fenders lined up, just looking for crossbar handlebars and a correct seat I can use.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm shooting for 100% correctness on this one, then rust-storation


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 27, 2016)

nice lines! almost looks like a Huffman I saw on here a few years back...


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 27, 2016)

The one I let get away!!!!!! Don't rub it in Scott[emoji12]


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 29, 2016)

Got another piece to the puzzle today, seat fits perfect in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 3, 2016)

The way she sits tonight......not alot of progress but getting there.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 5, 2016)

Have fenders soon, need bars. Got a couple deals in the works for tires and pedals. Gotta sell some trinkets to get tires and pedals. Other than that she is coming along very nice in my opinion.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2016)

Those DEEEEEEP Wald fenders are gonna look killer on there. Should have them back from the roller pretty soon. Can't wait to see it all togther


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm in need of 3 links of this type chain. It is a Union chain with shiny and blued links. Any help will be great.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 28, 2016)

Fenders are temporarily fitted, starting to take shape.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looking good!!! Love those deep Walds!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

I like dem racing bars!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 28, 2016)

One of the parts I'm looking for.


----------

